# Flame moss



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got some flame moss in for my shrimp tank yesterday. 2 stones covered in it and then 3 (4"x4") pads. What is the best way to place the pads? I was thinking of using some aquarium silicon and attaching them to the back wall of the tank. Would this work? I've tried suction cups but they won't hold


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some plastic craft canvas and attach it with some fishing line or sewing thread....you could also attach it to driftwood...


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

It is attached to like a metal mesh Grid. I've tried the suction ups and they won't attach to the plastic backing on the tank


----------

